# Solved: Windows Update Not Working



## kkarora

Windows update on my machine is showing updates, but when i select the update and click on install it hangs.

I downloaded WindowsUpdateDiagnostic.diagcab from Microsoft, but it did not fix the issues although it highlights some.

My machine is a fresh 8.1 Pro install, can you point me to any 8.1 applicable instructions that details how to reset WU.

*WindowsUpdateDiagnostic.diagcab output:*



> PrintWindows Update Publisher details
> 
> Issues found
> Problems installing recent updatesProblems installing recent updates Not fixed Not Fixed
> Repair Windows Update Completed
> 
> Check for missing or corrupt filesCheck for missing or corrupt files Detected Detected
> Repair missing or corrupt files Completed
> 
> Some security settings are missing or have been changedSome security settings are missing or have been changed Fixed Fixed
> Reset security settings Completed
> 
> Windows Update error 0x80070057(2014-01-24-T-12_55_13P)Windows Update error 0x80070057(2014-01-24-T-12_55_13P) Fixed Fixed
> Resetting Windows Update data store Completed
> 
> Potential issues that were checked
> Windows Update environment variables are incorrectWindows Update environment variables are incorrect Issue not present
> Service registration is missing or corruptService registration is missing or corrupt Issue not present
> Windows Update services are not runningWindows Update services are not running Issue not present
> Cryptographic service components are not registeredCryptographic service components are not registered Issue not present
> 
> Issues found Detection details
> 
> 6 Problems installing recent updates Not fixed Not Fixed
> 
> Repair Windows Update Completed
> 
> Repair Windows Update services and dependencies
> 
> 6 Check for missing or corrupt files Detected Detected
> 
> Repair missing or corrupt files Completed
> 
> InformationalSFC Output
> Output: Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.
> 
> 6 Some security settings are missing or have been changed Fixed Fixed
> 
> Reset security settings Completed
> 
> 6 Windows Update error 0x80070057(2014-01-24-T-12_55_13P) Fixed Fixed
> 
> Resetting Windows Update data store Completed
> 
> InformationalDataStoreAndWULogFiles.zip
> 8.77MB
> File Name: DataStoreAndWULogFiles.zip
> 
> Potential issues that were checked Detection details
> 
> Windows Update environment variables are incorrect Issue not present
> 
> Service registration is missing or corrupt Issue not present
> 
> Windows Update services are not running Issue not present
> 
> Cryptographic service components are not registered Issue not present
> 
> Detection details Expand
> 
> InformationalError Report
> RootCause: RC_DataStore
> ErrorCode: 0x80070057
> TimeDetected: 2014-01-24-T-12:55:13P
> 
> InformationalCollected File
> File Name: CheckSURLog.cab
> 
> InformationalService Status
> Problem with BITS service : The Background Intelligent Transfer Service service is starting.The Background Intelligent Transfer Service service could not be started.A service specific error occurred: 2147943468. More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 3547.
> 
> Collection information
> Computer Name: KRISH
> Windows Version: 6.3
> Architecture: x64
> Time: Friday, January 24, 2014 12:54:58 PM
> 
> Publisher details Expand
> 
> Background Intelligent Transfer Service
> Find and fix problems that may prevent background downloads from working
> Package Version: 1.2.1.20131113
> Publisher: Microsoft Corporation
> Windows Update
> Find and fix problems with Windows Update
> Package Version: 8.1.1.20131113
> Publisher: Microsoft Corporation


Windows Update Log from c:/windows/windowsupdate.log is in the attachment


----------



## kkarora

does anyone have the solution to this? Please help me...


----------



## CompGeek2014

I believe based upon your posted output, what you need to do is go into the computer management utility from the control panel or by right clicking on My Computer. Go to services and make sure that the Background Intelligence Transfer Service is set to anything other than Disabled and start it making sure it starts ok with no errors. Try running your windows update after that. Windows update depends on this service to download the files needed to update your computer.


----------



## kkarora

It Has Become Worse Now, Not Even The Windows Apps Are Now Working, Finally I have reinstalled windows and everything gone right...


----------

